# Ibanez Acoustics



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

What do people think of Ibanez Acoustics?

I am considering purchasing an Ibanez SGT630E (Sage Series).

It's a Jumbo, and it has a solid spruce top.

I'd love a Jumbo made by Seagull, Norman, S&P, or A&L but they only make mini-jumbo's and the difference in sound wont be much compared to my Norman Dread. They will have similiar bass, different yes but not the difference I am looking for.

I am considering buying it from AXE Music in Calgary/Edmonton as its cheapest on their site, and the sales tax is less than in Ontario. $315 at AXE, $360 in Mississauga at LA Music, local stores in Hamilton dont have this model, and I am having a hard time finding a store that sells Ibanez so I can have them order for it me. Even then they might not be able to match the price and low sales tax.

Any thoughts, info, recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I don't think I've tried those ones--but the Ibanez acoustics I have tried were good, but some were overpiced, some weren't.
Some of the lower priced ones had rough fret ends. Not all, but some.

If it's different enough for you, going for it won't be too bad, but I have to play a guitar before I buy it.
It works out okay for some people though.

But if someone has a horror story on this--I'd pay the extra to tyr it out in person.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree with trying a guitar first. But Hamilton has only a few shops that carry Ibanez and none of this model.


----------

